# Is Magnolia flower safe



## cueboy007 (Mar 23, 2012)

Spring is here, my neighbor's magnolia will be blooming this week. 
Is this safe for tortoises?


----------



## wellington (Mar 23, 2012)

It is safe to feed in moderation, according to the tortoise table .org


----------



## ascott (Mar 23, 2012)

Wellington is correct.....I would just like to add...please make sure your neighbor/neighbors gardner does not apply pesticides/herbicides/fertilizer on or near that plant you will be offering as food to your tort....


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 23, 2012)

My torts (and bunnies) love magnolia flowers (and the bunnies nibble on the leaves.) I've never had a problem with it.


----------



## JoeImhof (Mar 27, 2012)

kimber_lee_314 said:


> My torts (and bunnies) love magnolia flowers (and the bunnies nibble on the leaves.) I've never had a problem with it.



Thanks! I never knew Magnolia was safe. I've been giving it to my Torts this week since I saw this thread - they love it!
Magnolias seem to be a tree that, at least in Northeast, flowers for just a couple weeks a year, so one can probably give them a lot of it during this time, as it wont be available the other 50 weeks of the year.
My group thanks you for the tip!


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes, in moderation, you can mix it with some food or give it straight


----------

